# Trio12 ported subwoofer build!



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi! Since this is my first ever subwoofer build i would like to share some pictures of the project
and of course some final test results and comments about it when its all finished.


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

[


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the simulated output in winisd pro along with its filters and eq.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Hi DanneW, Sub looks great, always a sense of fulfillment when you build a sub for yourself, only problem is in 6 month you will want to build a bigger one.

Enjoy. Dave.


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks David! Yes i know what you mean
I actually built speakers before, both large and some smaller ones but never a subwoofer. I already own a commersial sub from AudioPro(ace bass) that works ok.
We have been living in our new house 5 years now and the livingroom is much bigger then before. So the need for larger speakers, especially when it comes to the low freq sound problems in larger rooms just had to be taken care of!
My family, especially My lady doesnt like large front speakers so building à large subwoofer that you can hide with flowers and stuff and match it with smaller speakers up front seemed like a better idea .

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bknights (Apr 17, 2010)

Turned out looking fantastic. But why use particle board? Hopefully it holds up. What are you powering it with?


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks great! And many great subs were built with particle board before mdf became all the rage!  It's just murder to our cutting tools. Still, please do report back if you end up destroying it with that driver. What amp are you using, btw?


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi and and thankyou for the positive replies.
Well the reason i used particle board is because i had some leftover boards from when i was building the floor in rooms upstairs. The thickness of the material is 22 mm, so with the bracing and good wooden glue it should hold up very well. As for the amp i have just been testing it so far with a diy tripath amp of about 60 rms watt and i must say it gives out quite good output still even with that little effect. I have ordered a Inter M500 Plus amp (250 watts *2 into 4 ohms or. 500 into 8 bridged). From what i heard from people using this amp is that it outperforms many pa amps that has much larger power spec.
I promise to tell you about it when i can test the amp. 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello again and sorry for the delayed test results
I had alot to do at the moment, both at work and at home. The subwoofer works very well and it sure is rattling my living room area. The m500 power amp is broken at the moment and the sub is driven with a T Amp 1050 mkx 2*520 watt(4ohm) instead. I have one problem thoug, the subwoofer box does not really fit in the room (especially accoording to my other half anyway)
so i agreed to make a couple of smaller sealed boxes with Trio 12 in each instead with a LT filter to them. Anyone tried sealed boxes with this drivers?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

